# Freebsd 8.0 wireless weirdness



## wonslung (Nov 18, 2009)

I just noticed something odd, i'm not sure if it's a bug or if i've done something wrong but:

When i restart netif my wifi network comes back up without encryption.

heres my rc.conf

```
gateway_enable="YES"
hostname="Router"
wlans_ral0="wlan0"
create_args_wlan0="wlanmode hostap mode 11g"
cloned_interfaces="lo1"
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.1.1  netmask 255.255.255.0 polling"
ifconfig_wlan0="inet 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 ssid pfsense mediaopt hostap"
ifconfig_em1="DHCP polling"
ifconfig_lo1="inet 10.0.0.254 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias0="inet 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias1="inet 10.0.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias2="inet 10.0.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias3="inet 10.0.0.4 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_lo1_alias4="inet 10.0.0.5 netmask 255.255.255.0"


pf_enable="YES"
pf_rules="/etc/pf.conf"
pf_program="/sbin/pfctl"
pf_flags=""
pflog_enable="YES"
pflog_logfile="/var/log/pflog"

sshd_enable="YES"
dnsmasq_enable="YES"
devd_enable="YES"
hostapd_enable="YES"
ftpproxy_enable="YES"
syslogd_flags="-ss"
```

I kept the ssid as pfsense for now to keep everything working (i plan to change it later)

here's my hostapd.conf with my passcode changed to xxxxxx


```
hw_mode=g
interface=wlan0
driver=bsd
logger_syslog=-1
logger_syslog_level=0
logger_stdout=-1
logger_stdout_level=0
debug=3
dump_file=/tmp/hostapd.dump
ctrl_interface=/var/run/hostapd
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
#### IEEE 802.11 related config ####
ssid=pfsense
macaddr_acl=0
auth_algs=1
#### IEEE 802.1X related config ####
ieee8021x=0
#### WPA/IEEE 802.11i config #####
wpa=3
wpa_passphrase=xxxxxxxxxxx
wpa_key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
wpa_pairwise=CCMP TKIP
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2009)

netif doesn't start hostapd. Start /etc/rc.d/hostapd by hand after a /etc/rc.d/netif.


----------



## wonslung (Nov 18, 2009)

well that makes sense...


----------

